# Lamo Halloween Joke 2



## ELH(Erin Loves Halloween) (Nov 5, 2008)

My 7 year old told me this one and I think she got it from a Laffy Taffy wrapper.


Why didn't the skeleton go to the dance?.. because he didn't have any"body".

Get it no Body.... LOL... I know it is lame but whenever she tells it she dances and I have to laugh every time. 
Just a little lamo joke for your day.


----------



## Junit (Sep 1, 2008)

Aww! I like lamo jokes!


----------



## timbickford (Jan 29, 2009)

I like it!


----------



## victoria1313 (Jan 29, 2009)

cute and squeaky clean


----------



## Ugly Joe (Jan 13, 2004)

But why didn't he ask someone?

Perhaps he didn't have the guts?


----------



## yardhauntjunkie (Feb 26, 2009)

that was funny, no bones about it.


----------



## gosgirl (May 16, 2009)

I like it!


----------



## Pumpkin King (Jul 14, 2008)

Good joke, made my day.


----------

